# New Bersa 9mm BP CC?



## bfoulk

Does anyone when this will be available in USA? Not sure if I have specifics correct on it
appreciate it. Does anyone have a photo of it too?


----------



## The_Vigilante

*HandGunForum.net » Handgun Forum Discussion » Bersa »*

Check out this link for more info: http://bersatalk.com/forums/thread/181775.aspx.


----------



## bfoulk

great stuff...thanks...would love to see one up close soon.


----------



## bfoulk

*Bersa BP9cc*

Got an email from Bersa today...the Bersa BP 9cc 9mm won't be available in the USA until late this year....


----------



## Freedom1911

That would be nice but the Pro models were about 6 month behind schedule getting over to the states. I would expect the same on this model. If it comes in on time it will be great.
I am also looking forward to it as a 9mmCCW, my current is a Beretta and its all metal.
a nice small poly would be great.
I just cant get around to liking the Keltek or Ruger twin.


----------

